# how do you find the threads you've started?



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

how do you find the threads that you've started?

also, how do you find your recent activity beyond ten pages?

thanks!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 29, 2014)

i sub to it , put the ulr as a link in my sig and bookmark it to find it search with your name as a tag


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

the end??


seriously though coc, there's not much you can do other than contacting maybe a mod and asking for them to close it in the case of say a grow journal or w/e.. not sure how that'd go over though, but in the case of a gj, i don't really think it'd be an issue..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> the end??
> 
> 
> seriously though coc, there's not much you can do other than contacting maybe a mod and asking for them to close it in the case of say a grow journal or w/e.. not sure how that'd go over though, but in the case of a gj, i don't really think it'd be an issue..


i don't want to close a thread, i want to FIND a thread! i don't remember what i titled it, so search is useless, but i also can't find an option for 'started threads', and i've looked forward, backward and sideways...


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i sub to it , put the ulr as a link in my sig and bookmark it to find it search with your as a tag


i'm kinda dumb, and didn't do any of those things. would you believe my hindsight is awesome? 20-20 even!


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> the end??
> 
> 
> seriously though coc, there's not much you can do other than contacting maybe a mod and asking for them to close it in the case of say a grow journal or w/e.. not sure how that'd go over though, but in the case of a gj, i don't really think it'd be an issue..


rereading your post makes me highly suspicious that you may very well be under the influence of some natural intoxicant... o.0


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> rereading your post makes me highly suspicious that you may very well be under the influence of some natural intoxicant... o.0


 only high on life atm coc..


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 29, 2014)

search and type in any key word you used then put your new in the posting member tab and it will give you a list i did one and if i knew what you where looking for i could have found it i would think.


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> only high on life atm coc..


that's the BEST! share?

as was once said, there are no endings, only new beginnings! i'm not going anywhere, i just want to know how to find a list of the threads i've started, so i can find one (specifically) and add to it and perhaps revive it.

but i can't figure out how to find what i've started, recent activity goes ten pages (200 posts) and i can't find and option for 'started threads'....


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> that's the BEST! share?
> 
> as was once said, there are no endings, only new beginnings! i'm not going anywhere, i just want to know how to find a list of the threads i've started, so i can find one (specifically) and add to it and perhaps revive it.
> 
> but i can't figure out how to find what i've started, recent activity goes ten pages (200 posts) and i can't find and option for 'started threads'....


 omfg, lmao, now i know wtf you're talking about.. i could have sworn i was just in a thread asking how you close a thread you've started.. wtf did i just smoke, lol..
man, that was some good stuffs, and i haven't even smoked yet.. lol.. jesu.. total fail on my part..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> search and type in any key word you used then put your new in the posting member tab and it will give you a list i did one and if i knew what you where looking for i could have found it i would think.


that's the thing dude; i don't know of any specific key words used in the thread! it was rehab, bartener's song, t'was the topic, but i forgot the title, and anything else pertinent about it!

i have a tendency to become intoxicated and post things and then not remember all the details...


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 29, 2014)

i just tend to loose my sack myself


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

ok, now i know what the hell i'm talking about, here's the answer coc..
just click on the watched threads list at the top of the page, kind of in the middle there.. once that opens, you can go to the bottom of the page there, and it'll say something like show all watched threads.. when i did that, i got something like 425 pages of watched threads for me..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> omfg, lmao, now i know wtf you're talking about.. i could have sworn i was just in a thread asking how you close a thread you've started.. wtf did i just smoke, lol..
> man, that was some good stuffs, and i haven't even smoked yet.. lol.. jesu.. total fail on my part..


i really need some of that strain. fo rilz!


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> ok, now i know what the hell i'm talking about, here's the answer coc..
> just click on the watched threads list at the top of the page, kind of in the middle there.. once that opens, you can go to the bottom of the page there, and it'll say something like show all watched threads.. when i did that, i got something like 425 pages of watched threads for me..


i haven't watched any of the threads i've started... you have to check the box when posting for that to work.

see the dilemma? lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

i'm not sure about the new forum so much, but i know the old setup, anytime you posted in any thread, you'd be considered subscribed to it, and they would then show up in my subb'ed threads, my rollitup.. now with the new setup, we don't have my rollitup, they just appear under watched threads.. 
give me a second, wanna check something out.. brb..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

yeah, as far as i can tell cat, even threads that you started should show up under watched threads, but i'm not 100% on that bit, maybe sunni will be along shortly to help out..
sorry, that's all i got m8..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

i've got ONE watched thread...

lmfao...

i know on the old forum (vbul) you had and option for 'threads you've started'. i don't have that option now.


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

that needs an update big time. what stoner can remember all the threads he or she started?

vbul is easy, i modded several; this new one is awesome other than the occasional lag, but the options on the vbul riu were more numerous than here. admin should be able to put the plug in it i would think.

btw, hi potroast!


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

this was in it, actually the point of the thread...






wait! i said danny trejo! i'ma search for that... bbiaf...


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

fuck, this is all i got...

*how do you find the threads you've started?*
this was in it, actually the point of the thread... [MEDIA] wait! i said _danny_ _trejo_! i'ma search for that... bbiaf...
Post by: cat of curiosity, A moment ago in forum: Support

do older threads get deleted now or something? 

seriously, search 'danny trejo'... i got only ONE hit! o.0


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/

maybe check out this thread cat, i didn't read but the first few posts, but it seems sunni does a good job discussing how to find this and that, maybe your question has already been answered there by sunni??


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

i also just went to google cat, put in rollitup / my username, and i got pages and pages of hits that way..
obviously i understand it's not the easiest ways, but it might be a bit of help as you don't seem to have as many posts as old motor mouth me does, lol..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/
> 
> maybe check out this thread cat, i didn't read but the first few posts, but it seems sunni does a good job discussing how to find this and that, maybe your question has already been answered there by sunni??


nope, nothing about it there, though i just posted in it (sunni will find 1 out now, i'm sure; she's anal retentive like that). i mean that in the nicest, most loving way possible! no offense intended, sunni knows!


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i also just went to google cat, put in rollitup / my username, and i got pages and pages of hits that way..
> obviously i understand it's not the easiest ways, but it might be a bit of help as you don't seem to have as many posts as old motor mouth me does, lol..


couldn't even find it on google... man, i feel really sad now...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> couldn't even find it on google... man, i feel really sad now...


 sorry, i'm fresh out of ideas..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

shit....

so i got google to do some legwork for me...

they've got EVERY FUCKIN' POST!

well, at least it's only 1400 ish to look through...

maybe tomorrow, lol.

sure would be nice if i could find my started threads though, since there's under ten of em


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> shit....
> 
> so i got google to do some legwork for me...
> 
> ...


 yeah, i was a bit confused initially when you said you weren't getting anything via google.. when i did it, it was actually a bit scary, won't be doing that again, lol..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, i was a bit confused initially when you said you weren't getting anything via google.. when i did it, it was actually a bit scary, won't be doing that again, lol..


lmao, yeah, google is the BIGGEST brother...

no, i searched cat of curiosity riu danny trejo...

got nuthin...


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

this is what i got when i searched cat of curiosity rollitup.org danny trejo...

About 4,330 results (0.49 seconds) 
*Search Results*

*how do you find the threads you've started? | Page 2 | Rollitup*
www.rollitup.org › Site Information › Support
Roll It Up
Discussion in 'Support' started by _cat of curiosity_, May 29, 2014 at 9:17 PM . Page 2 of 2 < Prev 1 2 ... [MEDIA] wait! i said _danny trejo_! i'ma search for that... bbiaf... Post by: _cat of curiosity_ ... http://www._rollitup_._org_/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/
*Danny Trejo filmography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
en.wikipedia.*org*/wiki/*Danny*_*Trejo*_filmography
Wikipedia
_Trejo_ has been _cast_ in many television programmes, including Baywatch, where he portrayed different characters for different episodes. Other than film and ...
Missing: curiosity ‎rollitup
*Danny Trejo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
en.wikipedia.*org*/wiki/*Danny*_*Trejo*
Wikipedia
Dan "_Danny_" _Trejo_ (Spanish pronunciation: [ˈtɾexo]; born May 16, 1944) is ... _Dan Trejo_ was born in the Echo Park neighborhood of Los Angeles, .... Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia._org_/w/index.php?title=Danny_Trejo&oldid=610559288".
Missing: cat ‎curiosity ‎rollitup
*Phoebe Blaze Mulvihill | Facebook*
https://www.facebook.com/Phoebesthebest?viewer_id=0
... The Cannabist Church of Christ, The Church of _Cannabis_ Consciousness and Science, The Church of cantheism, Keira Knightley, Stunning roses, Gardening, ...
*Magnesium Deficiency - Lookfordiagnosis*
www.lookfordiagnosis.com/mesh_info.php?term...lang=1
Magnesium boards._cannabis_.com ..... 2 Topics: 4 Posts: Last post by _Daniel_ Lee Mon Jan ...... _Cat_-Scratch Disease: 4 Topics ...... 1 Topics: 1 Posts: Last post by _curious_. Wed Sep ..... 3 Topics: 3 Posts: Last post by Anthony Mauro _Trejo_ Tue Oct ...
*cwpwebd1_wrdp5.sql*
www.fresnotaxblog.com/cwpwebd1_wrdp5.sql
[email protected]','http://www.politics._cat_/profiles/blogs/silagra- ...... 10:07:49','nick jonas _dan_ selena dah break up,tp skrng ngn devid henrie hrp hrp ...... r\n<a href=\"http://www._rollitup_._org_/blogs/blog6832-topamax-100-mg-tablets- ..... 03:46:16','Awesome site you have here but I was _curious_ if you knew of any ...
*FARK.com: (5907500) 74-year-old Robert Redford ...*
www.fark.com/.../-74-year-old-Robert-Redford-complains-Hollywo...
Fark
Jan 26, 2011 - He's 15 years older than I am, and I haven't been asked to _act_ in a movie since 1971. ..... Take your film festival, _roll it up_ tight, and shove it up your ass. ... I'm _curious_ if they'll go for an accurate portrayal of thru-hiker culture, .... How _Danny Trejo_ Went From Character A.. ... ( en.wikipedia._org_ ) » (24 comments) ...
*ISSUU - Wilmington Parent August 2011 by Seaside Media*
issuu.com/wilmingtonparent/docs/wp_august11
Aug 5, 2011 - Call 367-5237 or visit www.bigawgproductions._org_ for all ..... with cool _cast_ mates Antonio Banderas, _Danny Trejo_, and Ricky Gervais. ...... Lightly spread some mayo on the tortilla, layer the meat, cheese and veggies, and _roll it up_. ..... Its goal is to stimulate a child's imagination, _curiosity_ and innate love of ...
[PDF]
*Women make their mark - MediaSpan*
assets.mediaspanonline.com/prod/9209778/hdn02222013C01.pdf
Feb 24, 2013 - mentary is available at pbs._org_/makers. .... The Spike TV show requires Belushi to _act_ ..... ++ The _Curious_ Case of Benjamin Button (2008,Drama) A man is born in his elder years ...... and _Roll It Up_" ..... Rodriguez, _Danny Trejo_.
*Stoner Art - SocialRegister.co.uk*
www.socialregister.co.uk/stoner-art/
Ballpoint Pen, 27 / 1 , Casey Stoner Art Print by One _Curious_ . ... http://www._rollitup_._org_/ - Wed, 26 Dec 2007 07:52. heres a place for alll .... _Dan_ Leopard (2013) ...
123Next


Help Privacy & Terms


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/search/192305/?page=10


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/search/192305/?page=10


  Forums
*Rollitup - Error*
The requested search could not be found.

this is what i got from that link...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/search/192311/?page=10


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> Forums
> *Rollitup - Error*
> The requested search could not be found.
> 
> this is what i got from that link...


 hmm, odd, it works for me.. it takes me to page 10 of your ten watched threads.. the second link i just put up, takes me to page 10 of your ten pages of content..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> hmm, odd, it works for me.. it takes me to page 10 of your ten watched threads.. the second link i just put up, takes me to page 10 of your ten pages of content..


all i get is an error.

i think it's your racer super powers...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

what is the name of the thread you're after cat?


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

btw, i can find my ten pages of content. but that's 20 posts per page, so 200 posts... the thread i'm looking for is around 500 posts back...


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> what is the name of the thread you're after cat?


lol, if i knew that i could search for it!

i don't remember!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> lol, if i knew that i could search for it!
> 
> i don't remember!!!


 lol, you're screwed ... sorry, i done did try and help, time to take of my glasses and rest for a bit..
sorry i couldn't have been of more help..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, you're screwed ... sorry, i done did try and help, time to take of my glasses and rest for a bit..
> sorry i couldn't have been of more help..


that's ok, i'll bug sunni and admin. it's a feature that should be there, but got forgot or overlooked.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2014)

go to your profile page
go to information
find all threads started by (your name)


----------

